
An increasingly rare but delightful type of decorative lighting (2017) [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeOw5MZWq24
======
CaliforniaKarl
I had to cut the title, since it was too long. The video's full title:

The Twinkling Light Set: An increasingly rare but delightful type of
decorative lighting

